# Cider Apples Around Melbourne



## cpsmusic (28/4/13)

Hi,

I'm interested in making some traditional French-style cider. I realise that it's a bit late in the season but I'd like to get some cider apples in Melbourne (or nearby areas).

I'm looking for enough apples to make around 10 litres of cider (from what I've read this is about 20 kg of apples).

I've tried contacting a couple of the cider makers who grow their own apples (Harcourt Cider, Daylesford Cider) however I've had no response.

Does anyone know where I could get some cider apples?

Cheers,

Chris


----------



## Golani51 (28/4/13)

Hi mate:

I am just up the road from you. You could try http://goodbrew.com.au/
Deano is, I believe, the son of the owner of Harcourt. Drop him a line. Nice guy.

If you do manage it, I'll be happy to join you.


----------



## Fents (29/4/13)

also give kellybrook winery a call, not sure about whole apples but they defiantly sell unfermented pure apple juice made the traditional press way from their own cider apples, expensive (approx $3 per litre) but good.

also dont forget their cider festival is on the first weekend of may!


----------



## breakbeer (29/4/13)

Fents said:


> also dont forget their cider festival is on the first weekend of may!


Thanks for ther reminder fents, I seem to miss it every year.


----------



## aaronpetersen (29/4/13)

Make sure you let us know if you are successful in finding cider apples as I think there are quite a few of us who would be interested in getting some. My cider this year was made from road-side apples and I have no idea what the varieties were. I'd be keen to compare it to real cider apples to see how much difference it makes.


----------

